# I'm a mummy :D



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats he looks like a gorgeous little boy. I am excited to see how he progresses with you!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Congarts!! what an adorable wee one


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's lovely, Kayty!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely Kayty! Are you sure you bought a _horse_ though? He seems to be flying.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Video of him at 3 months on his hannoverian classification day






Thanks guys, I'm pretty taken by him. I'll hopefully get some up to date photo's in the next couple of weeks, he's 8 months at the moment and being the middle of a very wet and cold winter here, he looks like a shrunken down mammoth with all of that fluff!


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

wow! he's beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that will be one good looking horse


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

What a beauty! He'll make a wonderful dressage horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Holy moses that is one jaw dropping heckuva breathtaking colt! Huge congrats, he looks like he couldn't possibly be anything BUT stunning as an adult!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! How exciting!! Gorgeous little guy!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Got some pretty nice movement there.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He's perfect! Great choice and congrats on him!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the lovely comments everyone, I couldn't be happier with my purchase  Can't wait for him to grow up so I can start showing him off under saddle!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

What a find! You lucky girl, you!

So excited to see him grown up with you! 

I would be SO impatient waiting for him to mature!


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow... Even at 3 months, his trot is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mummy?*

Every time I look at this thread, I visualize you wrapped in bandages and walking like a zombie; a MUMMY, like from some B horror flick of the 1950's.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
Lol tiny I was just about to say something like that!!!!
I didn't think Kayty was someone who'd wrap her horse is 100 white polos then post pictures but you never know about people sometimes...


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

My God he's adorable  He'll make a gorgeous horse


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a nice boy, CONGRATULATIONS, looks like a great prospect


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Every time I look at this thread, I visualize you wrapped in bandages and walking like a zombie; a MUMMY, like from some B horror flick of the 1950's.


Haha sorry tiny, I can't bring myself to go American for the sake of a thread and say 'mommy', to me that just sounds weird :lol::lol:


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks lovely, congratulations!


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

BIG Congrats Kayty! But you already know that I am happy for you  (It's Holly LOL)

He still a colt? What does his breeder think of him as a stud? He sounds like he has a great brain on him and his body and movement catch my eye and many others by the sounds!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow he's amazing, congrats!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby Kaydeebug! He is beautiful, and I cannot wait to see the two of you together in the dressage ring!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the third time I have come back to this thread to look at him again - you scored big time Kayty, he is amazing! I want him!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

omg, he's so CUTE!!! I am such a sucker for those flappy little foal tails. Your guy's got some great lines, and I am JEALOUS!! (I am nowhere near experienced enough to train up a foal, but it doesn't mean I can't dream about it....)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Holly, yep he's still a colt but will be getting him gelded this spring with the other weanlings. He's certainly a lovely boy with an excellent temperament and paces, but not stud quality - there are so many beautiful warmblood stallions out there already and I don't have the need or facilities for a stud  

MIE - will have to wait a while for those photos  I can't wait though, can just picture him all grown up and muscly! I'll spend the next two years just showing him in hand to get him out and about, take him to the beach, forrest etc. etc. so that I don't need to deal with any freak outs about being taken out for the first time when I have to be on his back. 

Alex - I think I scored big time too!! Price was fantastic, very generous for what he is, and and the breeder is going to worm, trim, handle, vaccinate and geld him for me while I'm paying him off.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Makes sense, I'm unsure of what Warmblood stallions we have out there in SA so I thought I'd ask! 

Unlike paints here in SA, it's a joke really -.- LOL


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not that many in SA really, but AI is so easily accessible that most breeders just go AI to use interstate or overseas stallions. Heather has some nice imported stallions, but really they're the only ones here


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahhhh!!!! I understand now!

AI is SO handy!! I am glad i found somewhere that have breeding facilities cause I'll take Montana there come breeding season LOL!, He has 7 mares for next year already????? ... 

But anyway!

I can't wait to see more of this boy  I want to come take some snaps!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I love this colt, he's super cute and has an amazing build your very lucky  I bet he's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You realize you've given me horse envy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

AHHH GIMME GIMME GIMME!! he's georgous!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

haha sorry cakemom!! You can have Hugo my grey tb - he's pretty well useless now under saddle with his hock, but he still looks pretty **** gorgeous  Still consider him as my warmblood minus the price tag! 

Marlea, when you get a job and save your butt off like I have, you'll be able to get one like him too  It's certainly not an easy thing and I'll be struggling for money for a while now, but I think I've paid my dues with 'dud' horses enough now to get something nice that won't hold me back anymore


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Kayty said:


> haha sorry cakemom!! You can have Hugo my grey tb - he's pretty well useless now under saddle with his hock, but he still looks pretty **** gorgeous  Still consider him as my warmblood minus the price tag!
> 
> Marlea, when you get a job and save your butt off like I have, you'll be able to get one like him too  It's certainly not an easy thing and I'll be struggling for money for a while now, but I think I've paid my dues with 'dud' horses enough now to get something nice that won't hold me back anymore


I love Hugo <3. 
However, your new horsie is extremely nice looking as well


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you named the little guy yet?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

His name is Billy - reg as RL forrester, he got called billy after sean connery in finding forrester, playing william forrester. I think it suit him so ill stick with it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh. My. GOSH!! You have a foal out of Fishermans Friend!! Lucky you!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

What an absolutely gorgeous little guy! Congrats on your purchase, I look forward to seeing updates on his progress.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous fella!! Good luck with him!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow he's a stunner already! Can only imagine him full grown! Congrats


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I've said this before, but he's so gorgeous!!

When does he go home to you?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Quite a nice colt. Lovely.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He'll be home in October, it'll be spring here so we want him to grow up in with the youngsters for a while, and we'll have them all gelded together in around September so it works out well leaving him there for a few months. It's hard not seeing him very much though! 
My interstate coach spoke to me recently and absolutely loves him, he rides Billy's sire and is one of the top Grand Prix combinations in the country so it's got to be saying something good about Billy if he thinks he's a very good type and will be a superb dressage prospect once under saddle  
As I've said before, he would certainly want to be no less than fantastic for what he's costing me, I'll be broke for months, but very much worth it!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful horse and there so cute when there foals.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

What an adorable little man. Congrats to you!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy, congrats!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Visited my little boy this morning  He's growing so quickly!!
My partner was quite smitten with him, I wonder if this means I can wrangle another foal out of him!














































And Gareth making some new friends


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Billy is gorgeous, and they do grow quick!! Congratulations you are so lucky to find such a special baby - Enjoy!! I will look forward in seeing more photos as he grows.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple more Billy photo's from today. He was gelded on Tuesday so the poor fellow is a bit sore and sorry for himself, but his usual nosey, super friendly and cuddly self. He'll be home in 2 weeks - very excited!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats! He is a handsome man. Best of luck, and will be waiting for more updates


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He is absolutely stunning! Congrats on a wonderful little (doesn't look like he's very little anymore! haha) boy! Now I have even more motivation to visit Australia! Wildlife to see, fun places to visit, gorgeous horses to steal...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Fabulous colt, simply fabulous!!

He sure is worth spending the time waiting for him to grow up.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Kayty said:


> A couple more Billy photo's from today. He was gelded on Tuesday so the poor fellow is a bit sore and sorry for himself, but his usual nosey, super friendly and cuddly self. He'll be home in 2 weeks - very excited!!!


What a cutie!! 

on a side note, Your rope halter is too loose. It should be farther up his noes, and fit under his jaw like any other halter. :wink:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Allison, means a lot to hear that from you. I am thrilled with him, I could have picked something with flashier paces, but he has a wonderful temperament and 3 nice paces that I will be able to adjust and ride. 

Myhorsesonador, it was just a halter picked up out of the stable and chucked on him to catch out of the paddock - I know how to fit a rope halter


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

On second thought....you should get rid of that gelding. I am currently taking in unwanted horses, so you can send him to me. Only to help you out, you know......


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

.. just googled his daddy. What a looker! And it looks like your boy is following in his hoof prints! I have to say that I love his facial markings. Very handsome.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha yes Allison, Hugo is a pretty lovely boy. Devastating for me that his hock has degressed to being unsound in the paddock now despite spending a fortune on various treatments. If you can fix him, you can have him!!

Courtney, yes Fish is a lovely boy  Celle didn't want him because he wasn't throwing the type that they wanted over there but in Aus we've been putting him over a lot of tb mares and he is crossing extremely well with them. He certainly puts his stamp on all of his progeny, and he has the most outstanding work ethic and temperament which he passes on quite readily. Most people that I've spoken to with youngsters by Fish have said they that are born broken in their temperaments are that good.

So evidently... very very very excited to have one of my own!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

He's so pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yummie baby! He will be such a looker!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, he's still scrumptious!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hes so cute, and when there young like that they look so funny with the long legs and smallish body!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

He is getting better looking every time you post pics! Handsome guy


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is lovely! He seems to have great movement!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

RoCru said:


> He is lovely! He seems to have great movement!


He'd want to have great movement considering he's bred for that :wink:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I can very proudly announce, that I have just paid off my last $2k instalment on young Billy - he is now 100% mine 
I am so proud that I have managed to save the money and pay him off in such a short period of time! Paying off double figures on a horse in under 4 months is no easy feat!!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

He's a pretty little booger, that's for sure.  He's a bit bug eyed or its the way his head is proportioned to his body, either way it makes him cuter! Can't wait to see more pictures of him!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah he is bug eyed - I think it's karma for me, a friend of mine does pony dressage and she's got this lovely little riding pony with the biggest bug eyes. I've been stirring her up for years that I could knock his eyes off with a stick! And now I've got a bug eyed youngster!! Not AS bug eyed as the riding pony, but they still pop out a bit. Though I must admit, when you see him in person, it does give him quite a pretty little head, not like a lot of other warmbloods with big brick heads! 
And obviously at the moment he looks like he's been thrown together with offcuts from other horses being in a very awkward looking yearling stage, so his head doesn't fit on his neck or the rest of his body either, just to enhance his bug eyes!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Yeah he is bug eyed - I think it's karma for me, a friend of mine does pony dressage and she's got this lovely little riding pony with the biggest bug eyes. I've been stirring her up for years that I could knock his eyes off with a stick! And now I've got a bug eyed youngster!! Not AS bug eyed as the riding pony, but they still pop out a bit. Though I must admit, when you see him in person, it does give him quite a pretty little head, not like a lot of other warmbloods with big brick heads!
> And obviously at the moment he looks like he's been thrown together with offcuts from other horses being in a very awkward looking yearling stage, so his head doesn't fit on his neck or the rest of his body either, just to enhance his bug eyes!


My cousin's wife had a bug eyed foal, and I swear to god his eyes took up most of his head when they first got him. :rofl: He's growing into them a little though now that he's almost two. I think bug eyed horse have the best personality!


----------

